# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  zaparcia u dzieci

## Ania_82

Proszę o pomoc w związku z problemem jaki ma mój 8 letni syn. Otóż ma problemy ze stolcem, bardzo rzadko chodzi do toalety. Kupiłam w aptece syrop na zaparcia, ale nie ma większej poprawy. Co mogę jeszcze zrobić? Jak mam pomóc mojemu dziecku?

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.
Pozdrawiam
Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój syn ma to samo, zrobiliśmy usg jamy brzusznej ale niczego niepokojącego nie wykazało.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witam
U moich klientów mających problemy z wypróżnianiem testują się zawsze pasożyty.
Wachlarz ich jest dosyć duży ale proszę pójść w tym kierunku.
Proszę pamiętać , że np test szpitalny kału na tasiemca ma skuteczność średnią 15%.
W razie pytań kontakt przez nick, bo nie wracam do postów.
Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## Apfel

Zamiast podawać dziecku syropy na zaparcia warto wzbogacić jego dietę w produkty przyspieszające wypróżnianie. Nie napisała Pani jakie produkty syn głównie spożywa, ale przede wszystkim należy zadbać aby pił dużo wody mineralnej, wody z cytryną, jadł owoce świeże (jabłka, gruszki, pomarańcze), suszone (śliwki) i warzywa - najlepiej surowe, kasze, otręby, na śniadanie owsiankę, można podawać siemię lniane rozpuszczone w wodzie, zapewnić dziecku ruch na świeżym powietrzu. Przede wszystkim natomiast należy ograniczyć produkty i napoje słodzone i wysoko przetworzone, im mniej konserwantów i dodatków mają tym lepiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamiast podawać dziecku syropy na zaparcia warto wzbogacić jego dietę w produkty przyspieszające wypróżnianie. Nie napisała Pani jakie produkty syn głównie spożywa, ale przede wszystkim należy zadbać aby pił dużo wody mineralnej, wody z cytryną, jadł owoce świeże (jabłka, gruszki, pomarańcze), suszone (śliwki) i warzywa - najlepiej surowe, kasze, otręby, na śniadanie owsiankę, można podawać siemię lniane rozpuszczone w wodzie, zapewnić dziecku ruch na świeżym powietrzu. Przede wszystkim natomiast należy ograniczyć produkty i napoje słodzone i wysoko przetworzone, im mniej konserwantów i dodatków mają tym lepiej.



Siemie lniane, a spróbuj podać to mojemu dziecku! nie ma szans.. my w zamian tego zażywamy dicopeg junior

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, lekarz pediatra do którego chodzę z synem (przychodnia medintel) polecił stosowanie probiotyków na poprawę funkcjonowania jelitek i rzeczywiście pomogło. do tego warto przyjrzeć się menu dziecka i zastanowić się czy nie warto wzbogacić go o jabłuszka, śliwki itp.  :Wink:

----------


## Apo_Discounter

Powinnaś wykonać mu badanie moczu, elektrolitów, krwi, a także oznaczyć poziom hormonu tarczycy TSH. Najlepiej, gdyby pił soki domowej roboty, które zawierają buraka, gdyż warzywo to zawiera dużo antyoksydantów i przeciwutleniaczy. Niech zamiast jasnego je ciemne pieczywo, powinien zrezygnować również ze słodyczy.

----------


## Migotkata

Na zaparcia polecam sok jabłkowy,jabłko,gruszka,herbata rumiankowa i dicopeg junior.

----------


## JanKov

Podpisuję się pod naturalnymi metodami wychodzenia z takich sytuacji. Jeśli tylko problem nie ma podłoża chorobowego, zawsze lepiej "leczyć" owocami czy jogurtami niż syropami.

----------


## AnjaK

Popieram właśnie wprowadzanie do diety naturalnych produktów, a nie faszerowanie dziecka jakimiś proszkami albo syropami. Mój pediatra z centrum medycznego marki mi właśnie polecił taką dietę dla 10 latka i już po niedługim czasie było widać poprawę.

----------


## Paulina W

A co jak dziecko nie lubi warzyw, ani jogurtów? Moje tylko by jadło mięso, najlepiej schabowe i z piersi kurczaka, z warzyw czy owoców to jedynie w sokach, nie chcę zmuszać bo przestanie mi w ogóle jeść, nie ma często zaparć, ale jak już to podaję dicopeg junior , nam pomaga.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co jak dziecko nie lubi warzyw, ani jogurtów? Moje tylko by jadło mięso, najlepiej schabowe i z piersi kurczaka, z warzyw czy owoców to jedynie w sokach, nie chcę zmuszać bo przestanie mi w ogóle jeść, nie ma często zaparć, ale jak już to podaję dicopeg junior , nam pomaga.


 zgadzam się z Tobą Paulina , ponieważ u Nas był problem z przyjmowaniem błonnika ,  a przecież nie będę leczyć u dzieci zaparcia czopkiem z mydła. To dopiero były "pomysły" jak trzeba to podaj dicopeg i tyle.

----------


## olkak

moze zastosowac jakies naturalne metody np ziola do picia. W smaku nie sa ciezkie dodasz troche cukru i dziecko powinno wypic

----------


## calineczkka

Gdy mój syn ma zaparcia, podaje mu dicopeg junior. Jest naturalny w działaniu, nie jest wchłaniany i
nie ulega fermentacji w jelitach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moja córka przy zaparciach ma podawany dicopeg junior, ze względu na to, że szybko na niego reaguje jej organizm oraz, że zmiękcza on stolec i nie powoduje parcia wymuszonego..

----------


## pannanaturalna

Poza wskazanymi lekami, apeluję o zmianę diety. Bez niej ani rusz! Dlatego zamiast przekąsek jedynie zapychających żołądek, warto postawić na świeże owoce, warzywa i dobrej jakości mięso (Kiszeczka). Dzięki temu, rozwiążemy nie tylko problem zaparć, ale też wypracujemy zdrowe nawyki żywieniowe na przyszłość.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mąż kupił w aptece tydzien temu dla córki na zaparcia dicopeg junior i byłam w szoku jak zobaczyłam jak szybko ten lek działa na Basie. Dziecko mi sie tyle meczyło a tu w ekspresowym tempie takie zmiany były

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u nas też pomogły probiotyki i zmiana diety

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

może suszone śliwki pomogą, lub  woda z miodem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u dziecka w takim wieku spokojnie można podać dicopeg junior . Ja podawałam mu go mojej 6,5 miesiecznej córce kiedy to zaparcia nas bardzo przerosły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tam stosuję czopki bo najszyciej działają na mój organizm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zaparcia u dzieci to problem powszechny. Stosujemy u nas dicopeg junior ze względu na bezpieczny skład i fakt, że lekarka nam go poleciła. Przechodzi szybko  i łagodnie dzieci się wypróżniają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja tam stosuję czopki bo najszyciej działają na mój organizm


My rozmawiamy o zaparciach dla dzieci...

----------


## ingas

mojemu synowi też woda z miodem pomaga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja córka zaczęła pięknie robić kupkę po trilacu więc może to pomoże

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wypróbowałam u mojego Jasia trilac na zaparcia. Mały robi kupkę bez problemów, to bardzo dobry pomocnik przy zaparciach. Mam nadzieję, że pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moj maly jest alergikiem pokarmowym i czesto ma i zaparcia i wzdecia. podaje mu dicopeg junior bo tylko to dziala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja na zaparcia daję trilac, mój synek bardzo ładnie robi kupkę i nie ma problemu z wypróżnianiem. Spróbuj może Tobie Twojemu dziecku też pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja swojemu dziecku jak go dopadną zaparcia podaję dicopeg junior, który jest bardzo skuteczny i szybko przynosi ulgę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U nas w przypadku zaparć trilac szybko przynosi ulgę i nasz synek robi ładnie kupkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

może dać trilac

----------


## Marlena80

U mnie podaję dziecku 3,5 roku czopki Eva/qu Bambini. Polecam. Czopek to czopek, ma bardzo dobre działanie i rozwiązuje problem, a przy tym jest neutralny dla organizmu. Dziecko się nie męczy, a rodzic ma spokojną głowę.

----------


## KamilaWw

z tymi czopkami to prawda, skuteczne są. Ja wolę działać w ten sposób, że dziecko ma odpowiednią dietę i je to, co generalnie nie sprzyja powstawaniu zaparć. Z doświadczenia wiem jednak, że trzymanie diety u dziecka np. 4-5 letniego to po postu utopia.

----------


## Marlena80

Wiadomo, że nikt nie daje czopków bez potrzeby. Czasem po prostu nie potrzeba czopka, wystarczy, że dziecko posiedzi trochę i się skupi, wtedy kupka pójdzie. Ale są takie właśnie sytuacje, że nie idzie, albo bardzo piecze. Można wtedy posmarować pupkę wazeliną i podać czopek, właśnie ten Eva/qu Bambini. Tak, jak pisałam – dziecko się nie męczy, rodzic też.

----------


## Wojtunnia

Profilaktyka moje kochane jest oczywiście najważniejsza, ale też jako mama przyłączam się do tego, aby stosować czopki, bo są po prostu skuteczne i szybko działają. Jak dziecko ma duży, zestresowany już brzuszek i nalega na niemoc w toalecie to trzeba szybko działać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co jak dziecko nie lubi warzyw, ani jogurtów? Moje tylko by jadło mięso, najlepiej schabowe i z piersi kurczaka, z warzyw czy owoców to jedynie w sokach, nie chcę zmuszać bo przestanie mi w ogóle jeść, nie ma często zaparć, ale jak już zaczynają go na poważnie męczyć to robimy kurację Intestą z maślanem sodu i wszystko wraca do normy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zmiana diety to podstawa. Moje dziecko miewa problemy z zaparcia,i. Ograniczyłam do minimum słodycze, z diety wyleciały wszystkie przetworzone produkty, chipsy, frytki. Je więcej warzyw, pije sporo wody . Jest zdecydowanie lepiej chociaż czasem go zatka. Na moje dziecko działają czopki evaqu bambini. Idealne rozwiązanie bo kupę mam pod kontrolą. Kilkanaście minut i po sprawie. Przy piciu herbatek czy ziółek nie wiadomo było kiedy będzie efekt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodanie do diety większej ilości warzyw i owoców na pewno nie zaszkodzi! ale jak już te zaparcia są, to najelpiej od razu podać dzieciakowi probiotyk. ja mam w apteczce flostrum na takie sytuacje.

----------


## Kania

Zgadzam się, że warto włączyć do diety probiotyk, np. Multilac Baby w kroplach (przy małych dzieciach super opcja). Do tego sama dieta też nie jest bez znaczenia, spróbuj wprowadzić śliwkę, do tego masaż brzuszka, u nas się poprawiło. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie, probiotyki, to chyba najlepsza rzecz na zaparcia, ale co ciekawe nie tylko u malucjów, ale i u dorosłych. ja mam zazwsze w apteczce flostrum baby dla dzieci i zwykle flostrum dla mnie i męża.

----------


## Pogodny

Gdy pojawiają się zaparcia, zresztą nie tylko u dzieci, to taki sygnał od strony organizmu, jelit ze dobrze by było zadbać o polepszenie flory jelitowej. I bez względu na bezpośrednią przyczynę zaparcia, duże znaczenie w tym temacie ma właśnie jakość flory jelitowej. Dlatego warto profilaktycznie raz dziennie pic probiotyk i to taki o wysokiej aktywności czyli w formie płynnej (tak forma gwarantuje to że bakterie zawarte w tym probiotyku są żywe i aktywne) oprócz tego zacząć więcej pić wody, płynow, zwiększyć podaż błonnika w diecie oraz zażywać ruchu choćby w formie spaceru.

----------


## Nadia@

Ja też córce podaję czopki Evaqu bambini, nam lekarka je zaleciła, dziecko może się załatwić około 10 minut po włożeniu czopka, myślę że to lepsze rozwiązanie niż łykanie środków doustnych.

----------


## Semko

> Ja też córce podaję czopki Evaqu bambini, nam lekarka je zaleciła, dziecko może się załatwić około 10 minut po włożeniu czopka, myślę że to lepsze rozwiązanie niż łykanie środków doustnych.


Moim zdaniem czopki też są skuteczniejsze. Tylko ważne, aby kupować takie, które faktycznie szybko przynoszą dobry efekt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Możesz też spróbować zadziałać probiotykiem flostrum baby. Nawet małe dzieci mogą to brać, a bakterie probiotyczne pomogą trochę uporządkować pracę jelit i to może pomóc na wzdęcia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też córce podaję czopki Evaqu bambini, nam lekarka je zaleciła, dziecko może się załatwić około 10 minut po włożeniu czopka, myślę że to lepsze rozwiązanie niż łykanie środków doustnych.


Przychylam się do tej opinii. Staram się nie podawać żadnych środków doustnych w syropkach. Czopki działają miejscowo, nie uzależniają. Na gorączką też podaję czopki, bo działają szybciej i na dłużej zbijają temperaturę

----------


## jok

a może za mało pije wody?

----------


## Kas1a

Córce zmieniłam dietę na zdrowszą bezchipsową i z dużym ograniczeniem słodyczy zwłaszcza z czekoladą. Jako wsparcie dałam multilac baby, żeby wesprzeć florę bakteryjną jelit. To pomogło. No i jeszcze do tego warto wprowadzić do diety potrawy bogate w błonnik. Jeżeli tego typu zabiegi nie pomagają, to pozostaje wizyta u lekarza.

----------


## rysiek301

popieram! zmiana diety na owoce czy inne błonniki

----------


## Irta

Kasiu, a mogłabyś powiedzieć od którego miesiąca życia dziecka można podawać te krople Multilac Baby? Bo słyszałam o nich dobre opinie, ale nie wiem, czy mogę podać swojej córce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mojej córki problemy z zaparciami minęły koedy zaczęłam jej podawać flostrum plus, to probiotyk który podaje jej z mysla o odporności ale dzięki prawidłowej pracy jelit minęły tez problemy z zaparciami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy to są zaparcia, czy biegunka to pediatra kiedyś polecił mi na te dolegliwości probiotyk, więc jak coś takiego się pojawia, to daję dziecku probiotyk flostrum. Zawsze mam w domu buteleczkę tak na wszelki wypadek  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Probiotyk tak ale nie na zaparcia tylko wspomagająco, żeby ew. zapobiegać. Choć to nic nie da jak dziecko będzie mialo złą dietę czy nietolerancję pokarmową. 
Jak już jednak mamy do czynienia z zaparciem czyli sytuację kiedy dziecko nie może się załatwić i płacze z bólu, to trzeba działać doraźnie. Popieram wspomniane tu czopki, bo najszybciej zadziałają i przyniosą ulgę.

----------


## Aerletta

Czopki według mnie są praktycznym i po prostu dobrym rozwiązaniem, bo pomagają naprawdę doraźnie. Dziecko nie powinno się męczyć. EvaQu Bambini według mnie są bardzo dobre i bezproblemowe nie mają skutków ubocznych

----------


## rysiek301

Czopki musujące doraźnie tak, ale najlepiej działać kompleksowo, odpowiednie nawodnienie, dobre odżywianie (z błonnikiem).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czopki według mnie są praktycznym i po prostu dobrym rozwiązaniem, bo pomagają naprawdę doraźnie. Dziecko nie powinno się męczyć. EvaQu Bambini według mnie są bardzo dobre i bezproblemowe nie mają skutków ubocznych


działają szybko , ale nie przeczyszczają, co myślę istotne w przypadku małych  dzieci, u których łatwo o odwodnienie, wiadomo, że dieta jest najważniejsza, ale kiedy zawiedzie, warto sięgnąć po jakiś środek zaradczy.

----------


## MamaOli

Warto pytać po prostu pediatrę, jeżeli mamy zaufanego to myślę, że 100% coś poradzi. Dla mnie jako mamy wspaniałej córeczki jednak opinia doświadczonego lekarza jest kluczowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A tutaj się zgadzam, że należy kierować się zaleceniami lekarza. Mój Adaś miewał problemy z zaparciami, ale jak zaczęłam stosować flostrum, to przeszło. Zresztą czasami bywało odwrotnie, ale dobry probiotyk reguluje układ pokarmowy i tego typu dolegliwości praktycznie znikają.

----------


## rysiek301

> Mój Adaś miewał problemy z zaparciami, ale jak zaczęłam stosować flostrum, to przeszło. Zresztą czasami bywało odwrotnie,


To jak to rozumieć?  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czopki według mnie są praktycznym i po prostu dobrym rozwiązaniem, bo pomagają naprawdę doraźnie. Dziecko nie powinno się męczyć. EvaQu Bambini według mnie są bardzo dobre i bezproblemowe nie mają skutków ubocznych


Dokładnie a największą ich zaletą jest to, że nie przeczyszczają i nie wchłaniają się do organizmu. Działają tylko miejscowo a przede wszystkim do 15 min jest po problemie. Ważne jednak jest nawodnienie. Dzieci często piją zbyt mało lub wyłącznie słodkie i gazowane napoje. Jak się przyzwyczai dziecko do picia wody, to potem samo nie będzie chciało nic innego. Wiem, bo u nas był ten problem a teraz tylko woda niegazowana i zaparcia bardzo sporadycznie się zdarzają.

----------


## żabika

Prawidłowa praca jelit to dla mnie podstawa dla zdrowia dziecka. Jeśli chodzi o probiotyk to ja stosuję Multilac baby. Podaje go okresowo, a można go dawać maluchom od 2go miesiąca życia.

----------


## rysiek301

Tak, od początku trzeba przyzwyczajać dziecko do picia wody.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Profilaktyka jest najważniejsza. Zdrowe odżywianie, lepiej unikać chipsów i tego typu smakołyków. Swoim maluchom podaję równiez flostrum baby, bo probiotyki również dobrze działają jeżeli chodzi w zaparcia.

----------


## Tolla

U mnie jest trójka dzieci, więc temat w zasadzie mam przerobiony od A do Z. Faktcznie profilaktyka jest bardzo ważna, dieta, ruch itd., ale nie oszukujmy się zaparcia i tak będą. Stąd dobrze zaopatrzona apteczka jest konieczna. Ja tu mam np. Eva Qu Bambini, bardzo dobre musujące czopki, rozmiękczają kupkę, nie powodują skutków ubocznych jak na przykład dolegliwości brzuszne. Cena spoko i dobra dostępność czopków

----------


## rysiek301

Myślę, że glicerynowe lub musujące czopki są dobrym rozwiązaniem, gdy wystąpi takie nieoczekiwane zaparcie.

----------


## Didi

My zmienilismy mleko stosujemy Bebilon i problemy z problemami brzuszkowymi u naszego malucha sie skonczyły

----------


## Klementyna

Pani Tollu w pełni zgadzam się z tym, co Pani napisała. Dobrze zaopatrzona apteczka w takie czopki to podstawa, ale oczywiście nie tradycyjne czopki, albo czopki, które realnie rzecz biorąc mogą powodować różnego rodzaju dolegliwości po tym już, jak dziecko zrobi kupkę

----------


## zabajona

Czopki to wyjście doraźne. Warto zadbać o to, żeby nie było zaparć. U nas wystarczyła zmiana mleka na Bebilon.

----------


## Patricija

Ja przede wszystkim dbam o prawidłowe nawodnienie u dziecka. Bez dwóch zdań to jest konieczne, wtedy nie powinno być problemów z zaparciami. Dieta też jest ważna, w sumie przecież takie dziecko też bardzo dużo jje i musi być to odpowiednio dobrane. Niemniej faktycznie czopki rozkurczeniowe są bardzo dobrym pomysłem w kryzysowej sytuacji

----------


## Anielaa

Zgodzę się, że dobre czopki musujące są obecnie na wagę złota i zdecydowanie warto je mieć w domowej apteczce. U mnie polecone przez pediatrę, podane dwóm synom podczas ostatniego wypadu w góry, gdzie niestety pojawił się problem z zaparaciami. 10 minut dosłownie i było po problemie, a potem 0 innych problemów, typu ból brzucha, odwodnienie, mdłości

----------


## Jurrek

> Zgodzę się, że dobre czopki musujące są obecnie na wagę złota i zdecydowanie warto je mieć w domowej apteczce. U mnie polecone przez pediatrę, podane dwóm synom podczas ostatniego wypadu w góry, gdzie niestety pojawił się problem z zaparaciami. 10 minut dosłownie i było po problemie, a potem 0 innych problemów, typu ból brzucha, odwodnienie, mdłości


U mnie jest trójka dzieci, którym ciągle coś dolega, między innymi również nieregularnie pojawiające się zaparcia. I choć stosujemy profilaktykę to co jakiś czas problem powraca i też żona przeważnie podaje czopki musujące, po których problem znika. Są okej, bezpieczne i przede wszystkim szybko się wchłaniają. Lepsze to niż np. roztwór

----------


## ZuzannaR9

Jeśli chodzi o najmłodsze dzieci to warto zmienić mleko modyfikowane na inne. W przypadku problemów z zaparciami, kolkami czy też wzdęciami, najlepszym wyborem będzie mleko Bebilon Comfort ProExpert. Kupisz je w DOZie.

----------


## Małgosia L.

Ja mojemu synkowi przy zaparciu aplikuję czopki evaqu bambini, nie podaję dousttnych środków na zaparcia, bo one przeczyszczają, a czopki wywołują fizjologiczne wypróżnienie.

----------


## AnastazjaKo

Stosowałam u mojego Piotrusia czopki evaqu bambini. Zaparcia bardzo mu dokuczały. Bywał płaczliwy i rozdrażniony. Czopki poleciła mi koleżanka, która jest pediatrą. Są naturalne i bezpieczne, bo nie wchłaniają się do organizmu tylko działają miejscowo.

----------


## Tamara O.

Ja podawałam dzieciom różnie działające preparaty, według mnie najszybciej działają czopki, a do tego nie dają skutków ubocznych, co niestety przy innych środkach na zaparcia nie da się uniknąć. Takie czopki ja sama też używam, ale w wersji dla dorosłych.

----------


## Paulina89

Te czopki szybko wyregulowały u dziecka czas wypróżnień. Są naprawdę niezłe, wcześniej używałam preparatów doustnych, ale nie działały tak jak trzeba.

----------


## tincuala88

Thể thao !

----------


## pola5444

Z czystym sumieniem polecę każdej młodej mamie pediatrę z CMP Gocław. Najlepszy specjalista z jakim miałam do czynienia. Przyjeżdżam tutaj z Bemowa, na miejscu też miałam pediatrę, ale się strasznie zawiodłam. Do lekarza z CMP trafiłam przez przypadek, ale zakres wiedzy i stosunek do mojego dziecka sprawił że nie zamieniłabym go już na żadnego innego lekarza.

----------


## Lindka

u nas bardzo dobrze sprawdziły się czopki musujące. Córka pozwalała je sobie zakładać. Działają rzeczywiście szybko bo już do 15 minut.
Duzo lepsze niż czopki glicerynowe.

----------


## PaulaRok

> u nas bardzo dobrze sprawdziły się czopki musujące. Córka pozwalała je sobie zakładać. Działają rzeczywiście szybko bo już do 15 minut.
> Duzo lepsze niż czopki glicerynowe.


@Lindka to tak jak u nas. Czopki bardzo pomogły. Już nie wiedziałam jak szukać i czego próbować bo nic nie było  skuteczne w 100%. Czopki bardzo polecam

----------

